# Stephen King's 11-22-63



## monkeygirl351 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have been watching the price on the new Stephen King book coming out in November called 11/22/63. I love Stephen King books, and have been anticipating this one. Well I have it on ereader iq price watching as I think 16.99 is a bit excessive for an ebook. Imagine my surprise when I looked today and it is now 18.99! The hardback is going for 18.49. It isn't out yet so it might go down, but I refuse to pay almost 20 dollars for an ebook. I don't really want the hardback either as SK books are usually tomes and I don't want to carry it around. Anyways I can't believe the publishers can get away with this, even James Patterson isn't that bad. Guess I am going to request it as an ebook at the library.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I've seen a few other ebooks in the $18.99 and up range and I wouldn't pay it, either.


----------



## monkeygirl351 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah there are a few others up there. I have one on ereader iq that is 18.99 but it is a nonfiction so a little bit more justification for it I suppose. Still refuse to pay for it though. I looked again at the website and it says enhanced ebook. I looked at Band N and even Ibooks and it shows the enhanced and regular. Amazon isn't even showing the regular book, just the enhanced. Worst case scenario if I can't get it at the library, which I might not because it is Simon and Schuster and they don't like libraries, I will buy it from B and N and crack the Drm or just wait till it comes down in price. King is one of the few authors I will make exceptions for on price, but sorry, 18.99 is a bit too high for even him.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

When I paid $14.99 for ADWD that was my absolutely top for my absolutely favorite author. No way I would pay more than that for an eBook and i consider that a bit overpriced. No. I am surprised and disappointed at King agreeing to a contract that would allow something that outrageous.

No. Just no. And I certainly won't buy the hardcover. I'll read it from the library.


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 22, 2011)

I have to say I'm a bit disappointed with Amazon's pricing policy. Not only hardly a price difference between the actual book and the ebook when it comes to new releases, European customers also pay more for books at Amazon.com. Amazon claims this is due to higher 3G-charges, but I don't even have 3G on my Kindle. At $15-18 I think I'd prefer the actual book. 

However, books like the Collected Works of Jane Austen are a bargain and so much easier to handle than the paper version.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

> I have to say I'm a bit disappointed with Amazon's pricing policy.


In a lot of cases, it's not really Amazon's pricing policy any more. Sometimes they even put it up in big letters on the ebook's page: "This Price Was Set by the Publisher."

I figure it's balanced out by the fact that a lot of classic works of literature are available for free on the Kindle. When you walk into a real-world bookstore, you don't get any free printed copies of _A Tale of Two Cities_.

The most encouraging thing I can say is this is actually an opportunity to find some new authors. John Locke just sold 1 million ebooks -- and he credits part of his success to the fact that established authors are insisting on expensive prices for their new books. Locke sells his ebooks for 99 cents, and he calls it "changing the rules."

Whether he's right or whether he's wrong -- his optimism makes me feel like this will all get sorted out in the end.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

$18.99 includes free wireless delivery via Amazon Whispernet
You Save: $16.01 (46%)
Sold by: *Simon and Schuster Digital Sales Inc
This price was set by the publisher*

I feel your frustration.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

I was really looking forward to this too, but at 18.99 I'll wait.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I really hope that this kind of reaction gets back to the publishers and dissuades them from doing this kind of thing. Because ebooks have become a larger and larger part of their business, some of them have started to think they can price them just like regular books. Think again!


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Too rich for my ebook blood. I'll get it from the library. Too bad, since I usually buy Stephen King's novels. $15, maybe, depending on sample chapters and the length of the book. But almost another $4? No. It's the publisher setting the price, not Amazon. 

My husband is a huge Star Wars fan. There are several books there that he refuses to buy because of the ebook price. They've gone up since he's last looked, and a couple of these title are only available as ebooks. He says he'll just do without them and buy something else to read. I suspect that's true for any overpriced ebook - people will just buy a different book. I don't know why publishers want to price an ebook the same as a physical book.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> I am surprised and disappointed at King agreeing to a contract that would allow something that outrageous.


Are we sure that even Stephen King has the ability to manipulate the prices of his books? He might be able to argue for a minimum that the book could be, but I doubt he'd ride in on a horse shouting the price shalt not be higher.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

The pricing of ebooks frustrates me too--my favorite authors (Briggs, Levitt, Ilona Andrews to name a few) are never on sale.  Yes, they're only $7.99, but I have bought some of the books used because I can get them for 4 dollars.  The publishers and author would get my money if they'd be just a little more competitive.  As a rather avid reader, I have a budget.  I can't go about buying 8 dollar books 5  times a month.  But I do buy books 5 times a month...so of course I'm going to look for the best deal!

Argh.


----------



## Linda Andrews (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a  hard time paying the same price I do for an ebook that I pay for paperback (but I do). Maybe because I see far less resources (shipping, paper, ink, bricksandmortar) in an ebook than a physical book. I'm glad to know it isn't just me. Now I just have to figure out how to borrow ebooks from my library. I could do it on my palm but I haven't figured out how to do so on my ipad.

Linda


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

My fave author will be read from the library. Not going to pay that excessive pricing. It's kind of a turn off to this fan...


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

I personally don't have much choice but to pay through the nose for a book I want to read, because there's simply so darn few of them.

I read a couple thousand books by college 30 years ago, and literally ran out of interesting stuff to read. It didn't help matters that my favorite authors required years to write new books.

So I gave up on recreational reading for decades, partly in the hope the stockpile would rebuild itself. I only took up reading for fun again last year, and darn if the pickings don't still look pretty sparse!

40-35 years ago I would read just about anything. But by 30 years ago my preferences had narrowed dramatically, and that's why I'm stuck today.

However, I can at least partially justify paying $12.99 for an ebook now because I purposely read lots slower these days, in order to better savor the prose, and also learn from it in order to improve my own writing.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

monkeygirl351 said:


> I have been watching the price on the new Stephen King book coming out in November called 11/22/63. I love Stephen King books, and have been anticipating this one. Well I have it on ereader iq price watching as I think 16.99 is a bit excessive for an ebook. Imagine my surprise when I looked today and it is now 18.99! The hardback is going for 18.49. It isn't out yet so it might go down, but I refuse to pay almost 20 dollars for an ebook. I don't really want the hardback either as SK books are usually tomes and I don't want to carry it around. Anyways I can't believe the publishers can get away with this, even James Patterson isn't that bad. Guess I am going to request it as an ebook at the library.


To be fair, the Stephen King one says it's an Enhanced ebook:

***This Enhanced eBook Edition contains a 13-minute film, written and narrated by Stephen King, that will take you back--as King's novel does--to Kennedy era America.***


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have had this one on watchlist too and I agree with the ridiculous pricing. Whats really an insult is that it has been at 16.99 all this time and then suddenly they add $2 to the price for no reason. 16.99 was bad enough.

And *MariaESchneider* I agree with the 7.99 prices. I like a lot of authors (romance) that are with those publishers. I can see a new book at 7.99, at least for a while, but they are also putting stuff at 7.99 that is a few years old. Then I see the used paperback for a couple of bucks on those and yet, still 7.99 plus tax for the kindle version. And biggest insult to me is that more and more they aren't even including the covers anymore in the kindle books. Not only do they want me to pay more money, they won't even give me the whole book anymore. 
I read 15 or so books a month. I can't pay 8.60 for each of those. If I have to pay 18.99 for books, I wont eat 

I have added more and more less expensive backlist stuff, but sometimes I want to read the newer stuff too. And I did want to read this King book. I used to be a huge fan back in Germany. I was in that King bookclub then where they send me a new hardback every 4 weeks or so. It was horrible to have to leave my collection behind when I immigrated to the US.

I don't really go to the library, traffic issues and also I have trouble with smaller print now. His books tend to be long so I expect small print. I guess its too much to hope they will add it as an library ebook.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I love Stephen King and have been wanting to read this book, but I don't know if I want to pay that much for an ebook. I wouldn't even want to pay quite that much on a hardback book. Personally his books are better in ebook form--much less carpel tunnel syndrome and arthritis pains from his 20 pound hardback books. I wonder if the library will have an ecopy.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

That pricing is getting into the accepted range for a good nonfiction work and I'd rather spend it on nonfiction that will stay on my shelf as a reference, than on an ephemeral commercialized work. No offense to King fans!

& It will no doubt be available at the library.


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

While I do think that price is high, readers need to remember authors with traditional houses don't have a say on the price of their book. Authors aren't demanding that their books be priced above what some feel are acceptable prices for ebooks, that decision is solely the publishers. I do know that authors are asking the publishers for a fair royalty on the ebook copies. I wouldn't mind paying more for a fiction ebook if I knew that the author was getting a higher percentage of the sale.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

This may just be the latest in the battles between publisher who resent the overall idea of ereaders and don't want people buying ebooks cheaper than they could buy the hardcover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

history_lover said:


> To be fair, the Stephen King one says it's an Enhanced ebook:
> 
> ***This Enhanced eBook Edition contains a 13-minute film, written and narrated by Stephen King, that will take you back--as King's novel does--to Kennedy era America.***


Which is fine. . . .but you won't be able to watch the film on Kindle. . . . .presumably there would be a link so if you accessed it via one of the Kindle Apps on a phone/tablet/computer you could.

I also won't be too surprised if, closer to the actual release date, the price goes down.


----------



## monkeygirl351 (Mar 5, 2010)

They should give the option of purchasing the enhanced book or not. It still is 16.99 at BandN. Unfortunately, I don't think that the library will carry the ebook form(I get alot of library ebooks) because it is Simon and Schuster and they don't believe in letting libraries lend their books. I really hate publishers like this. Arrogant and thinking that they can get away with it. I have gotten all of James Patterson books as ebooks from the library as I won't pay 14.99 for an ebook either. It is sad, because I preordered the 2.99 ebook from Stephen King coming out in September without even a hesitation, I probably would have preordered this one at 9.99 or mayyybe at 12.99, but they are truly crazy to think someone is going to pay that for a fiction book. This will only increase pirating I believe because you know that it will be on those sites  a few days after release. I am against that and will just wait it out as there are plenty of other books to read, but it sure is tempting. If they just priced the books reasonably everyone would be happy. By the way, I tagged it a 9.99 boycott and excessive price on amazon.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Which is fine. . . .but you won't be able to watch the film on Kindle. . . . .presumably there would be a link so if you accessed it via one of the Kindle Apps on a phone/tablet/computer you could.
> 
> I also won't be too surprised if, closer to the actual release date, the price goes down.


They sometimes they drop in price when the paperback is released.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

I suspect Big Publishers will keep increasing the prices of the "gotta have it books," afterall this is where they make their margins that keeps their machine running.  The 13 minute ebook movie clip is pointless since it will be available on the internet on various sites.  

18.99 for an ebook is really sticking it to the reader, but a great margin for the publisher.


----------



## auge_28 (Oct 3, 2010)

I see this discussion all the time on this board.

The simple fact is that they will and should charge "What the Market Will Bare"; if there are enough folks willing to pay . . . I say let them get all they can.

A handful of weeks or months later those of you unwilling to pay the new price will purchase at a lower price and only lose the perk of reading it "_hot off the presses_".

I don't know why folks get all pissy when a busyness wants to make money, Capitalism is an economic system in which the means of production are privately owned and *operated for profit*.

If you don't need it the first weekend the book drops, just wait a while and the price will go down after people stop paying the $18.00.

If you ask me, it is a reasonable compromise, as they will continue to make the books we read as long as they make enough money.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

auge_28 said:


> The simple fact is that they will and should charge "What the Market Will Bare";


or even "what the market will bear" 

But, yeah. . . .if it's worth it to YOU, pay it. If not, wait a while. And, if you wish, feel free to let the publisher KNOW why you're waiting. Posting here probably makes people feel better . . . and it is nice to know there are people who agree. . . . but it won't really change anything.


----------



## auge_28 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> or even "what the market will bear"


Yup, wrong word . . .



Ann in Arlington said:


> But, yeah. . . .if it's worth it to YOU, pay it. If not, wait a while. And, if you wish, feel free to let the publisher KNOW why you're waiting. Posting here probably makes people feel better . . . and it is nice to know there are people who agree. . . . but it won't really change anything.


Oh, I didn't say to stop discussing it here . . . after all this is a discussion board.
I was just offering up my opinion


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Of course the sellers can charge whatever they want. But that doesn't mean that customers shouldn't complain. The most effective strategy is to go on strike. Don't buy their books, get them from the library, wait for it to come out in paperback, or buy it used. If all you do is complain, but buy the books anyway, sellers have no incentive to lower prices.


----------



## auge_28 (Oct 3, 2010)

It's pretty much an established fact that book prices always come down in price, excluding some first editions and limited collectables. There is no need to complain to the publishers, the price will plummet, especially for a Stephen King book who has had super inflated first print run numbers for years. His first edition hardbacks become worthless as investments as soon as it walks out of the store in your shopping bag.

If no one pays the new prices then they just might make fewer books, they will for sure make "_*safer*_" books . . . those that fit a formula, just like popular music, film and television. _Beware what you ask for_.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

What a bummer it's priced so high. I was looking forward to it, too.

I'll be waiting...


----------



## Charrlygrl (Aug 1, 2011)

For me, it's hard but...the 18.99 is worth it to not have to carry the DTB book around with me.
The book is very long...I think I remember the description saying approx 1200 pages. 
That being said I will not pay this price for any other author, EVER.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Brigitte said:


> I have to say I'm a bit disappointed with Amazon's pricing policy. Not only hardly a price difference between the actual book and the ebook when it comes to new releases, European customers also pay more for books at Amazon.com. Amazon claims this is due to higher 3G-charges, but I don't even have 3G on my Kindle. At $15-18 I think I'd prefer the actual book.
> 
> However, books like the Collected Works of Jane Austen are a bargain and so much easier to handle than the paper version.


It is not, not, not Amazon's pricing policy. It is price fixing on the part of the publishing companies which, led by Macmillan, they were able to strong arm Amazon into accepting by withholding their books.

Don't blame Amazon for it. Put the blame where it belongs.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

$18.99 is definitely more than I'd pay for a fiction book--be it e-book or hard cover.  Just not worth it since I so seldom re-read any fiction.

$14.99 for A Dance with Dragons is the most I've paid for an e-book (or print book) in recent memory.  And that was one I just had to read as I read the first 4 this spring and was dying to get back into that world.

Otherwise $10 is usually my limit, and I prefer more the $5-8 range for traditionally published books.  Other things I'll just get from the library.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't see how they can just overcharge for e-books like this. I can understand physical books for around that price, but e-books should never be charged that much, never.


----------



## auge_28 (Oct 3, 2010)

Brem said:


> I don't see how they can just overcharge for e-books like this. I can understand physical books for around that price, but e-books should never be charged that much, never.


It's not overcharging if they get folks to pay it . . . I don't see why this is so hard to understand.

Plenty of people will pay this price, when they stop paying it the publisher will make it a few dollars cheaper until folks stop paying that price and so on and on and on.

They are doing nothing wrong; it is even slightly un-American to vilify them as we are a capitalist nation.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Brem said:


> I don't see how they can just overcharge for e-books like this. I can understand physical books for around that price, but e-books should never be charged that much, never.


Personally I see very little value difference in e-books or print books. Either way it's something I read. Either way the vast majority I'll only read once and never touch again--so in that sense e-books have more value to me due to the convenience of not having to hassle with storing a book I'll never read, or donating it, or worrying with library due dates etc.

That said, I personally won't pay more than the print version for an e-book as I figure that added convenience value is offset by the publisher not paying printing and shipping costs.  And as I said I wouldn't pay $18.99 for a fiction book regardless of format, other than maybe some print collector's edition with illustrations or something.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Charrlygrl said:


> For me, it's hard but...the 18.99 is worth it to not have to carry the DTB book around with me.
> The book is very long...I think I remember the description saying approx 1200 pages.
> That being said I will not pay this price for any other author, EVER.


I think it's shorter than that. Amazon says 960. Still, I agree, that's one of the best things about the Kindle IMO. The ablity to read a huge doorstop of a novel on something that weighs less than a small paperback. I recently read the entire A Song of Ice and Fire series and was so thankful to be able to read them on Kindle.

18.99 is steep, but I would've been willing to pay it for HC back in the day, so I'm willing to pay it for the e-book now. King is probably the only author I'd pay that much for though.


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

One of the reasons I like my Kindle, is I can get my books for way cheaper than the actual book. This pricing structure makes it just as viable to get the physical copy, which I actually prefer. Hardcore SK fans will still buy it though. It almost makes me feel like they are taking us for fools. I'm a little disappointed to say the least.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

JimJ said:


> 18.99 is steep, but I would've been willing to pay it for HC back in the day, so I'm willing to pay it for the e-book now. King is probably the only author I'd pay that much for though.


Agreed, but there's a psychological roadblock when there's nothing tangible in your hand or on your shelf to show you've purchased it. Will you get $18.99 worth of enjoyment out of it that one time whether it's HB or Kindle? Probably. But which will have the appearance of more 'value' and thus, in one's mind, be worth that 18.99 more than the other? I think that's where many are finding themselves.


----------



## gsjohnston (Jun 29, 2011)

this is really lamentable from King - I remember back in the late 90s he sold a book electronically through amazon for a buck to help support this 'new' medium - it was just a pdf you had to print or read on a computer - evidently he's trying to recoup losses.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gsjohnston said:


> this is really lamentable from King - I remember back in the late 90s he sold a book electronically through amazon for a buck to help support this 'new' medium - it was just a pdf you had to print or read on a computer - evidently he's trying to recoup losses.


Of course I don't _know_ but I'd bet King himself has actually very little input into how the book is priced. . . . . . .

And it says clearly on the product page that the price was set by the publisher. . . . . . .


----------



## C.G.Ayling (Aug 25, 2011)

In a capitalist world (and I am not suggesting that capitalism is bad) prices are determined by what the market will bear.

In the case of a high value author like Stephen King his publisher has made the determination that people will pay that price.  Is greed a factor?  Undoubtedly, on both the part of the author and the publisher - but more so on the publisher.

But the good news is that we, as the consumers, have the final say in this.  If we refuse to pay the price the publishers will lower it as they learn that the market won't bear their greed.

Personally I refuse to pay an equivalent amount for "virtual goods" and that goes for CD's and DVD's as well as books.  But that is a choice each of us must make individually.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> Personally I see very little value difference in e-books or print books. Either way it's something I read. Either way the vast majority I'll only read once and never touch again--so in that sense e-books have more value to me due to the convenience of not having to hassle with storing a book I'll never read, or donating it, or worrying with library due dates etc.


Totally agree.

But I won't pay $18.99, even though I absolutely love SK. I will exercise what little power I have as a consumer and purchase more reasonably priced books. It's not like there aren't plenty of them available.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

My theory? Lots of rumors about a new Kindle being announced no later than October. Some of the rumors are it will be a tablet. This book is enhanced with a film and will be out on November 8th. The Kindle 2 was launched with King's story UR -- about a Kindle. You all picking up what I'm putting down?  Simply put, I think this might be verification about those rumors, and the new Kindle will allow owners to access the enhanced content.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> My theory? Lots of rumors about a new Kindle being announced no later than October. Some of the rumors are it will be a tablet. This book is enhanced with a film and will be out on November 8th. The Kindle 2 was launched with King's story UR -- about a Kindle. You all picking up what I'm putting down? Simply put, I think this might be verification about those rumors, and the new Kindle will allow owners to access the enhanced content.


That's a good theory - along with the fact that many read on iPad, iPhone, Android tablets, computers, etc. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree it's a good theory, but if it's true I hope publishers realize there are some of us who aren't the least bit interested in embedded video, and continue to offer just the book portion for a more reasonable price.  I realize that's probably wishful thinking.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I hope you all pre-ordered at $16.99.  I see the price is now $18.99 for an "enhanced" edition.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

From today's Washington Post . . . a speculation about what Amazon might be thinking in re: a tablet. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

***merged threads on the topic of King's upcoming title and it's pricing -- sorry for any confusion***


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

auge_28 said:


> It's not overcharging if they get folks to pay it . . . I don't see why this is so hard to understand.
> 
> Plenty of people will pay this price, when they stop paying it the publisher will make it a few dollars cheaper until folks stop paying that price and so on and on and on.
> 
> They are doing nothing wrong; it is even slightly un-American to vilify them as we are a capitalist nation.


It is not hard to understand, it is just people disagree with your point of view. Over charging is subjective or an opinion, it is not a factual statement.

And I completely agree with the others, it is horrifically (pun intended) over priced. Price fixing is an abomination. But I have put up with it for years with Apple.


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

MariaESchneider said:


> The pricing of ebooks frustrates me too--my favorite authors (Briggs, Levitt, Ilona Andrews to name a few) are never on sale. Yes, they're only $7.99, but I have bought some of the books used because I can get them for 4 dollars. The publishers and author would get my money if they'd be just a little more competitive. As a rather avid reader, I have a budget. I can't go about buying 8 dollar books 5 times a month. But I do buy books 5 times a month...so of course I'm going to look for the best deal!
> 
> Argh.


Well said! I have to agree. I am an avid reader also and I try to support indie writers as well as buy my favourite traditional authors books, but I have a budget. I was really looking forward to this release. I will probably end up buying it, but it will be way down the track when the price drops...hopefully...


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a King fan - at least of his earlier stuff, he lost me for a while there. I was intrigued by 11/22/63 and was going to pick it up, but I won't at that price.

I've always been fond of his short stories - I think they contain some of his finest work. As some of you may know, Mile 81 is coming out in a few days, and will contain a free excerpt of 11/22/63.

I was sent a copy as part of a promotion by the publisher, and I am looking forward to reading it. The publisher also provided another copy, and seeing as none of my friends are big King fans, I thought I would offer it to the first person to reply here saying they wanted it. It's a one-time-only download link, so I can just PM it to the first commenter below who wants it.

Have at it!


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

I should note quickly that it's EPUB only, but you can read it on your computer with Adobe Digital Editions, which is free (or on your phone or whatever).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If the publisher sent you a promo copy of something it is probably meant for your use and not supposed to be shared.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Ann,

I should have been clearer - apologies.

Scribner (Stephen King's publisher) are conducting a promotion in partnership with Klout, giving away free copies of Mile 81 to certain Klout users. You can read about it here: http://www.mediabistro.com/galleycat/stephen-king-story-free-for-influential-klout-users_b37077

I was selected, and have been given one download link for myself, and one to share with a person of my choice. These are one-time only download links.

This is all above board and legit, and sanctioned by the publisher.

Dave


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

JFHilborne said:


> I've seen a few other ebooks in the $18.99 and up range and I wouldn't pay it, either.


Ken Follett's Fall of Giants is $19.99. It spent several weeks this past spring at #1 in Historical Fiction on Kindle. It's still #17. Apparently, lots of people are willing to pay that for an author they like.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Dave, I'd be interested, and can read epubs, if you still have the book available.

thanks,
Tracey


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

monkeygirl351 said:


> I have been watching the price on the new Stephen King book coming out in November called 11/22/63. I love Stephen King books, and have been anticipating this one. Well I have it on ereader iq price watching as I think 16.99 is a bit excessive for an ebook. Imagine my surprise when I looked today and it is now 18.99! The hardback is going for 18.49. It isn't out yet so it might go down, but I refuse to pay almost 20 dollars for an ebook. I don't really want the hardback either as SK books are usually tomes and I don't want to carry it around. Anyways I can't believe the publishers can get away with this, even James Patterson isn't that bad. Guess I am going to request it as an ebook at the library.


I guess I'll start saving up my Swagbucks now. lol.

My brother was born on that date, so I might have to get him the hardcover just to put on his shelves.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

tlrowley said:


> Dave, I'd be interested, and can read epubs, if you still have the book available.
> 
> thanks,
> Tracey


Tracey,

I just PMed you the link. It expires after you use it. That's all folks!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Got it, Dave, and downloaded it perfectly.  Thanks very much.

The good news is that this is a "pass it on" promotion, so I, too, have a Mile 81 link that I'd be happy to send to a KB member.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh that's pretty cool - I suspected as much, but didn't want to say as I wasn't sure.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I would love the promotional copy of Mile 81 if still available.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dave, thanks for clearing up the download thing. . . .wouldn't want KB to be party to anything nefarious!   But it sounds like it's a well designed promo and is going to get that story into a lot of hands!


----------

